# Common interview questions? All CPC-A might find this useful.



## gaoliver1987@gmail.com

Hello!

I am a recently certified CPC-A. After months of applying for my first entry level position I finally have an employer interested in me. I passed the phone screening and my in-person interview is scheduled for next week.

I have been told in the past that I interview very well. One of the ways I do that is by doing heavy research into the questions that I might be asked so I have prepared answers in my mind. As I am new to this field any coding specific questions they ask me I might not have well-prepared answers for. 

If the readers here can please just post any specific questions they were asked during their employment interviews I would be extremely appreciative. 

So far here are some questions I am prepared for:

1) What is the meaning of RoS? And what are it's elements?

2) What is the meaning of HPI? What are it's elements?

3) Tell us three work qualities that would be important for a medical coder?


----------



## Pam Brooks

Those are great questions, and thank you for sharing. As a hiring manager, I have an entire list of questions that I ask. When hiring brand new coders, the education/experience that all applicants have is pretty much indicitive of a level playing field...what I'm looking for is the person who is going to be a good fit.

Here are some of the questions I ask (and why I ask them).

1. *What is your two-year plan? Your 5-year plan?* Basically, I want to know if you have set goals and if you know enough about the industry to be interested in something other than "I want to be a coder".

*2. Tell me about a time someone created a problem for you in a work situation and what you did about it. *We all know that working in healthcare means that there are going to be challenges.....disgruntled patients, the I-am-God physicians, difficult coworkers, etc. I need to find employees who have had experience navigating these kinds of situations and can come up with solutions. (hint---don't tell me you ran to your manager).

3. *What's the difference between CPT and ICD-9-CM?* I wish I were kidding, but I'd love a dollar for everytime applicants could not answer this question. I don't continue the interview much longer after that.


4. *Tell me about this organization.* I want to know if you did your homework. I don't want to hear 'I've heard this is a really good hospital'. Of course it is....otherwise we wouldn't be hiring.....What I'm looking for is are we for-profit or not-for profit, what services do we provide, what's our mission, vision, values. Hint: all of this is on our website. You should never, ever go to a job interview without first checking out the website.

5. *How do you handle stress?* Sounds kind of personal, but I'm trying to find out what makes you tick. If you tell me that you don't get stressed out, I'm gonna know you're lying to me. A good answer is something like, "I exercise, I read, I work on my hobby". Basically, I am looking for people who have a good work/life balance, because I have no patience for drama.

6. *Tell me a story.* Yep, I ask that. I want to know if you can think on your feet---because when you're going toe-to-toe with a surgeon, you have to be able to think fast. So come up with a short, interesting story about something that's fairly ordinary, and then keep it in your bag of tricks, because some hiring managers ask this. I would discourage sharing anything about topics that are typically off-the-table from a legal standpoint, such as stories about your kids, your relationships, your religion and any illnesses you may have or had. My story has to do with my first and last attempt at skiing....in the Alps (of all places). 

I have more questions that I ask, and I do ask coding specific questions (if I'm hiring for an experienced coder), but as I said, inexperienced coders don't have a lot to share from the coding perspective, and I'm looking for a smart, reliable, personable and dedicated employee. So that's why those questions are helpful to me. 

Good luck to all of you job-seekers!


----------



## cec0118@yahoo.com

Thank you, Pam, for posting those questions. I have been at my current job for so long, that I dont even remember what was discussed in the interview. This gives me an idea of the types of questions I need to be prepared for.


----------



## lora.a.cherry@gmail.com

Great and insightful thank you for sharing.


----------



## Denise0728

*Interview Questions*

Excellent questions!  Though I am not looking for myself or interviewing applicants; I think the questions are important and we should all interview ourselves in remaining in current positions.  As the industry changes and evolves I think it is paramount we all work on being a valuable contributor to our organization and stay focused on what you need from the organization to feel successful and able to grow in the profession.

An additional question I ask applicants (and myself) is what sets you apart from other applicants?  What do you bring to the organization that may be unique to you?

These are great questions; I read them and then reread them to interview myself.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wendywoods_23@yahoo.com

*Still looking*

I appreciate the questions, I have been a CPC-A now for a year. I have had applications out and find it hard to find work without the work experience.  I have been really nervous about interviews since I have run my own business for the last 10 years and haven't had to be interviewed for 10 years before that.


----------



## gaoliver1987@gmail.com

Thank you Pam! Your post is very insightful and I will study these questions.


----------

